# اضافة هاك شكر الكاتب



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

رجاء محبة اضافة هاك شكر الكاتب

دة هاك جميل جداجدا ولسة جديد

وفكرتة انك لو قرات موضوع لعضو وحابب تشكرة ومش عارف تكتب لة اية 

تضغط تحت الموضوع على كلمة شكر
فيضاف اسمك تحت اخر الموضوع موضحا انك قمت بشكر الكاتب على الموضوع

بجد بجد دى فكرة جميلة جداجدا وحلوة قوى

ولو عاوزين الهاك دة 

افتحوا 

www.yahoo.com
وفى مكان البحث اكتبوا

هاك شكر الكاتب

منتظر رايكم

ودى صورة هاك شكر الكاتب وفكرتة


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*فكرة مش بطالة, بس خايف انها تؤدي الى كسل البعض و الشكر على الموضوع بدل التعليق, ايه رأي البقية؟*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

انا متاكد ان دة هيحصل بنسبة 

وهى وجهة نظر فعلا بس يعنى ممكن نخلى الهاك دة مخصص للاعضاء الى اقل من 25مشاركة مثلا

ولما يوصلوا الى المشاركة 25مشاركة اكيد هيكونوا قد تفاعلوا مع المنتدى ويكتبوا مشاركات بانفسهم بدلا مش الشكر


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب خليني اشوف اذا ممكن نخفي و نظهر الهاك للمجموعات في المنتدى..*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

انا اسف بتعبك من اولها ومش مديك وقت ترتاح فية 

سامحنى

بس انا حابب المنتديات المسيحية تكون كاملة وجميلة

الرب يبارك تعب ومحبتك


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*انا شايف انها فكرة حلوة

لو كانت مش تتقل المنتدي ياريت تتنفذ ياروك

شكرا يا مايكل*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*من ناحية التثقيل على المنتدى فمش راح تثقل,,, لكن انا خايف من الردود الالية... يعني حيكون عندنا كذا الف رد بكلمة الشكر.. مش عارف افضل ان يكون الرد من القلب... لكن انتظر رأيكم و رأي البقية في الموضوع*


----------



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

اوك 

بس على العموم خلية برضة عندك

http://www.arabic-bible.net/vb/showthread.php?p=257


----------

